# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you saw Sweet Dreams in Russian?

## Gina

How do you say "Sweet Dreams" or "Pleasant Dreams" in Russian?

----------


## Basil77

[Желаю] сладких снов or приятных снов. "Желаю" usually omitted.

----------


## it-ogo

Спи спокойно, дорогой товарищ.

----------


## Gina

I thought it may have been *приятных сновидений*, but am not sure...? 
edit: Sweet Dreams/Pleasant Dreams as in the dreams you have a night when you go to sleep  ::

----------


## alexB

> I thought it may have been *приятных сновидений*, but am not sure...? 
> edit: Sweet Dreams/Pleasant Dreams as in the dreams you have a night when you go to sleep

 You thought it right but the thing is you can’t possibly hear it being said in real life. Maybe some snow-white could say that to her dwarfs in a cartoon or something but I can’t picture anyone saying that other than for a gag. Too sappy.

----------


## Gina

> Originally Posted by Gina  I thought it may have been *приятных сновидений*, but am not sure...? 
> edit: Sweet Dreams/Pleasant Dreams as in the dreams you have a night when you go to sleep    You thought it right but the thing is you can’t possibly hear it being said in real life. Maybe some snow-white could say that to her dwarfs in a cartoon or something but I can’t picture anyone saying that other than for a gag. Too sappy.

 Oh, ok!  ::  Sorry! What is the meaning of сновидений compared to снов? (sorry, my Russian is not so good!)

----------


## alexB

What’s a tiny little сон compared to a grand magnificent multilayered supersonic сновидение? Nothing, that’s what.  ::

----------


## Gina

I don't understand..? So, it's the same?

----------


## alexB

Yes. It’s just a poetic way of saying the same thing.

----------


## Gina

Oh, ok  ::  
My cousin wants to get the phrase "Pleasant Dreams" in Russian written on her arm for a tattoo. I told her I'd help her, and try to figure out the exact way to say it  ::   
What do you think? приятных сновидений or приятных снов? You said that приятных сновидений is kind of sappy, but maybe that would work for a tattoo?

----------


## alexB

Okay then,in addition to what's been said earlier ... *or a chick might write that as a tattoo on her arm* and that would be all right.  ::  
 But she’s going to have it on her arm to signify what? What would be the message?
PS. Well, on second thought I’d go for приятных снов after all.

----------


## Gina

> Okay then,in addition to what's been said earlier ... *or a guy might write that as a tattoo on his arm* and that would be all right.
>  But she’s going to have it on her arm to signify what? What would be the message?
> PS. Well, on second thought I’d go for приятных снов after all.

 I believe she wants to get it to signify her dreams. She's absolutely obsessed with the dreams she has at night. She's always telling me about them.  I know a little bit of Russian (a very little bit!) so I told her I'd help her  ::

----------


## alexB

If she thinks having a Russian tattoo on her arm would be good for her dreams, be that her way. In any case, Americans will see that as something mysterious with Russian flavor to it and a stray Russian stumbling upon her foreign arm may shed a tear or two on seeing a grammatically correct and possibly meaningful insignia implemented in dear to his heart Cyrillic script.   ::

----------


## Gina

Thanks  ::  I actually like the idea  ::  I mean,  a lot of people get "foreign language" tattoos just to get them, but I feel like this one is different because it truly means something to her. 
So I will go ahead and tell her приятных снов and/or приятных сновидений?   
Thank you so much for your help  ::

----------


## Seraph

дорогих снов?
золотых снов?

----------


## Lampada

> дорогих снов?
> золотых снов?

 Нет и нет.

----------


## Kudesnik

"Спокойной ночи" = "[have a ] quiet night" is the most typical form. 
Both "приятных снов" and "приятных сновидений" sound sappy. 
For the boy's fist, I'd propose a tattoo like "спи спокойно" = "sleep still"

----------


## Russian guy

Приятных сновидений или сладких снов (но так говорят редко)

----------


## M@xxONE

Usually we said: "Спокойной ночи" . It not exact translating, but I have written the most widespread phrase.

----------


## Whilser

Sometimes I say "sweet dreams" ("сладких снов") to a girl that I like. Everyone else would say: Good night, pleasant dreams. ("Спокойной ночи, приятных снов")
"Приятных сновидений" - it is a poetic form.

----------


## Magnet2307

> "Спокойной ночи" = "[have a ] quiet night" is the most typical form. 
> Both "приятных снов" and "приятных сновидений" sound sappy. 
> For the boy's fist, I'd propose a tattoo like "спи спокойно" = "sleep still"

 I think "спи спокойно" doesn't match for a girl. It means something like "RIP" )))
"Спокойной ночи" по-моему лучше всего

----------


## Throbert McGee

Блин, я думал что она спрашивает про Eurythmics!

----------

